
Show HN: Cool Fonts for Instagram, Facebook, Twitter - harryngh
https://coolsymbol.com/instagram-fonts-facebook-twitter-fonts.html
======
GuillaumeBrdet
This is pretty cool Harry, I am using a display is the big white space
intentional? [https://ibb.co/FB5YzFL](https://ibb.co/FB5YzFL)

